# Important notice!!!!



## stinger608 (Aug 8, 2012)

Guys and gals, I just posted a thread in "Overclocking and Cooling" regarding a free give away on 100 tubes of IC Diamond 24!!!

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170121

I am a representative for Innovation Cooling and have been authorized to begin the thread from the president of the company; Andrew!

Get your asses over to that thread, read it, and send Andrew an email on your intentions of testing this awesome stuff.


----------

